
Rumor: Amazon Wants To Rent Netflix And Never Return It - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/13/rumor-amazon-wants-to-rent-netflix-and-never-return-it/
======
wmf
This rumor has been going around for years. Is anything different this time?

<http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=5302>

------
Aron
A rumor of this variety, when it has substance, tends to produce more of a
lift in the stock. This one came from weak sources, and has been oft repeated
in the past.

------
zandorg
Amazon OWNS Lovefilm, the most popular DVD rental site in the UK.

I use Lovefilm, because it aggregates to about £1.25 per DVD over a month, and
that's damn good.

~~~
barrkel
Do you have evidence of that? Their site indicates they're privately owned and
VC backed.

~~~
zandorg
Here's one:

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/02/05/amazon_lovefilm/>

I think it's a stake.

